# Vertical travel of the exterior passenger mirror



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

It is possible to change by coding the vertical travel of the exterior passenger mirror (Automatic Curb Monitor) when the reverse gear is engaged.

FRM>3020 FRM_SPIEGEL_PARAMETER, 10>ASP_BORDSTEINAUTOMATIK_DELTA>Werte=5A

The default werte value is 3B. This is a hexadecimal value equivalent to 56 (not sure if that defines the degrees of vertical travel). I tried various values and to my taste I can see the curb better with a werte value of 5A (decimal value of 90). Those interested in adjusting the vertical travel of the mirror may want to experiment with various values until they find a position of their liking.

JEG23


----------



## meddoo (Nov 15, 2011)

It's a great code~ thank you...
I like "2D"...


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

meddoo said:


> It's a great code~ thank you...
> I like "2D"...


meddoo,

I am glad to see that this "oldie" has been useful to somebody else.

JEG23


----------



## meddoo (Nov 15, 2011)

Oldies but goodies!


----------



## meddoo (Nov 15, 2011)

Some day ago, I had to buy the F20.

I did not apply, but the same applies to the F20.

The help of different coding required?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

meddoo said:


> Some day ago, I had to buy the F20.
> 
> I did not apply, but the same applies to the F20.
> 
> The help of different coding required?


Er..what exactly are you asking? You lost me.


----------



## meddoo (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sorry...

I'm not familiar with the quick reply.

F20 can change the data entry "ASP_BORDSTEINAUTOMATIK_DELTA" like F10, but did not succeed.

F30 did fail too.

Will I have to add some code for succeed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

meddoo said:


> I'm sorry...
> 
> I'm not familiar with the quick reply.
> 
> ...


Did you get an error code, or did you successfully code it (e.g. chnage Werte from 3B to 5A), but mirror travel did not change?


----------



## meddoo (Nov 15, 2011)

I successfully code it, but mirror travel did not change.

This is similar to the case of the F10 turn signal blinks.

Always thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

meddoo said:


> I successfully code it, but mirror travel did not change.
> 
> This is similar to the case of the F10 turn signal blinks.
> 
> Always thanks...


Well, no one with an F10 can adjust the turn signal blinks, but you seem to be the only one unable to adjust the vertical travel.

I have no idea why though. After you change the value from 3B to 5A, and go back and read the ECU, does it still show 5A, or does it revert back to 3B?


----------



## meddoo (Nov 15, 2011)

It had not revert to the original values.

The value is changed, but it does not apply.

Thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

meddoo said:


> It had not revert to the original values.
> 
> The value is changed, but it does not apply.
> 
> Thanks...


Sorry then. I am out of ideas.


----------



## AutobahnCowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

The switch for the mirror movement must be set on the left side.

If the switch controls the right mirror, it wont go down!

The only thing i can imagine why it doesnt work.


----------



## meddoo (Nov 15, 2011)

I successfully applied the code F20.

Just does not seem to like the F10 various angles. (I did not proceed the test of times.)

Thanks...


----------



## nabego (Mar 13, 2013)

This is only for those who have the option or is for all cars not having the call option of vertical travel of the exterior passenger mirror.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

nabego said:


> This is only for those who have the option or is for all cars not having the call option of vertical travel of the exterior passenger mirror.


nabego,

Not sure if I understand your question, but I have to assume that you need the proper equipment to make this work. It only "tweaks" the amount of travel of the mirror. If your mirror does not move when you place your car in reverse (the switch for the mirror movement must be set on the left side for this to be possible), I doubt that changing this code will give you that capability.

JEG23


----------



## nabego (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, you understood me perfectly, I did not move the mirror when I put the lever in "R", I have no such call option and thought he could make.


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

meddoo said:


> I successfully applied the code F20.
> 
> Just does not seem to like the F10 various angles. (I did not proceed the test of times.)
> 
> Thanks...


Hi!

Could you please explain your personal example of adjustment/values?
I have also a new F20 and tried to change values, but unfortunately without success. I also changed the original 3B value once to a higher value and once to a lower value. Coding was successful and the values were accepted, but there was no change in the mirror position  (yes, I had the switch moved to the left )

Thanks!


----------



## Bhd1R (Mar 9, 2014)

Is there any progress?


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

Unfortunately not on my side.


----------

